# first post



## strider (Sep 16, 2002)

hi everyone my name is jason im from windsor ontario canada.  i started the study of Hapkido in June 2002 and love it.  i study Hapkido at the Peacefull Warriors dojang is windsor with Eraser and Yellowbeltjeff.  Special thatks to eraser for telling me about this site.  i currently hold the rank of yellow stripe but i am testing for my yellow belt at the end of the month.  love the site and i look for ward to talking to you all more.

sincerly,


jason (strider) 



Knowing others is wisdom,  knowing yourself is Enlightenment.  - Lao Tzu


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey, Jason.
Welcome aboard!  You're in good company with Eraser.  She's good people!  

Take care :asian:


----------



## J-kid (Sep 16, 2002)

I am a judo practioner and Thinking about trying hapkido for somthing diffrent on the side.   Welcome to are boards feel free to cruise around and check out other arts and forms.  Your friend Judo-kid.


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

hey thanks for the nice welcome guys.  your right Chris,  Eraser is very nice and tough to train with.


> A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action./Samurai Maxim


----------



## Eraser (Sep 17, 2002)

Strider...

WHAT.. ME... TOUGH!!!

BABY.. you have yet to see tough... HAHAHAHA kidding..
Come on.. how much damage can I do to ya guys in warm ups??
hmmmmm let me count the ways.. 
:jediduel:

Maybe some moves like above... hehehehehe


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

hey its not the warm ups im worried about its the sparing with you.  your lightning fast kicks scare me.


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

hey every one had an awsome class tonight.  finnaly got chon- ji down and i was asked to test for my yellow belt at the end of the month.  man im pumped!!!!!!!


----------



## Eraser (Sep 18, 2002)

Strider...

Good luck on your test.. I'll be there too!!!  i'll be the one quivering in the corner... green belt.. yikes!! plus Korean terminology!!
Can anyone quiz me???
See ya in class!!


----------



## strider (Sep 19, 2002)

hey dont swet it you are going to do great eraser.  you have your paterns down just practice the language and you will be fine.  talk to ryan in class he is always studying the korean terms.


----------

